# 4ctf Power question



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2003)

A question came up of whether telepathic communication works both ways:

can you 
A)send your thoughts and allow others to send their thoughts to you?

or is it
B) just you sending your thoughts to them, and their responses are covered in the Telepathic scan power?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2003)

Bump?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 19, 2003)

To have a full conversation, you'd need Telepathic Scan and Telepathic Communication, yes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for the response.

16 hero points seems quite excessive for a simple conversation.  And 5 points seems very steep to just be sending one way.  What would you suggest if someone just wanted to just wanted two way messaging without all the rest of scan?


----------

